# Need Offshore Crew



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

After fishing offshore out of Venice Louisiana for 20 yrs....I moved to Perdido Key area about 3 yrs ago. Expect delivery on a new offshore boat soon....34' CC Fountain...with 350 Verados. With 418 gal fuel ...range is over 500 miles and fish/ice capacity near 2000 qts. Range and speed of this boat will allow me to fish the tuna grounds I am familiar with to the south and east of Venice. Also will be making numerous day trips out of Perdido Pass and Pensacola Pass. I am retired and can fish any day of the week. I only head offshore when conditions are prime....so its usually a short notice crew call. Being relatively new to the area my crew list needs to expand. If interested...suggest you send me message at this address: 

[email protected] 

Offshore experience preferred obviously. Share marginal cost of fuel, ice, bait.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Lets go!


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

NAS said:


> Lets go!


Settled on a 34 Jupiter...w trips 300's. Suggest you call me at 214 -789-7753. Boat will be ready August 11.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

POST UP, I'll GO!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

You can put me on your list too. I am from Abita Springs. Fish Venice and Panhandle when weather permits. (not much lately). Send me a PM and I will get you my ph#. I have no problem cleaning boat, fish and paying fuel.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, sure would be convenient. Where abouts on the Point did you build/buy?


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

Realtor said:


> POST UP, I'll GO!


Will be making a lot of trips next 3 months....if you want to go...call me 214 789 7753
Gary Stallard.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tipsy Tuna said:


> Will be making a lot of trips next 3 months....if you want to go...call me 214 789 7753
> Gary Stallard.


Gary - I left you a msg about future trips. :yes:

How's the new ride? 

Catching much? 

Where do you launch from?

Don


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

Boat is on lift behind my house. On ICW about 2 miles west of Theo Baars bridge. Happy to talk if you want to gvie me a call.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Gary great trip Sat.. Do you remember Donnie's Name on this forum? Or can you text me his contact? Thanks


----------

